# Not a good day for boating.



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

LiveLeak.com - Waterfall reversed by high speed winds


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow... now there's something you don't see everyday!!!


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Someone will run it and post video.


----------

